# Tips for beginner without Dog



## WinnetkaBirdhunter (Apr 10, 2020)

Hello, I am a college student at the U and am just gearing up for upland season. I am a huge waterfowler but thought I'd take advantage of the grouse, chukar and pheasants out here. What are some tips I can use if I am hunting by myself or with some friends and without a dog.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Grouse hunting can be done quite successfully by trying to hunt deer or elk. As long as you aren't trying to hunt grouse, you'll find them everywhere! 

But seriously, early to mid morning and again in the late afternoon slowly cruise gravel backroads in the mountains from 5500-10000' elevation. Especially if there's a little creek nearby. That will usually produce birds. 

Chukar without dogs can be done, but you're going to burn a lot of boot leather. Look on the DWR's maps for release sites and guzzlers. 

Pheasants... Honestly, if you really want to get into pheasants just get together with some buddies and buy some birds at a put and take operation and go have a blast. You can also look at see where the DWR will be releasing pheasants before/during the hunt and try to hit locations as soon after they release birds as you can. But enjoy the crowds.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Make friends with someone who owns a good bird dog and knows what they're doing. That's a very short list of people in this state but you can network by joining organizations like nastra, navda, and the Utah Wildlife & Chukar Foundation. One dude who knows what he is doing will show you more in one day than hours of wandering around aimlessly although there is nothing wrong with that.

also this:


----------

